# 1970 Schwinn Sting-Ray midget



## OldSkoolStingrays (Jun 26, 2019)

All original, unrestored.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 26, 2019)

My kid's getting ready for her first two wheeler, and I'd be pretty stoked to start her off on something like that. Gonna go for a craigslist Trek or Specialized instead. Great find!


----------



## stoney (Jun 26, 2019)

OldSkoolStingrays said:


> All original, unrestored.
> 
> View attachment 1020886
> 
> View attachment 1020887




What a little beauty. Great find.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jun 26, 2019)

Sweet lil bike , I dig it !


----------



## Cristian sanchez (Aug 13, 2019)

OldSkoolStingrays said:


> All original, unrestored.
> 
> View attachment 1020886
> 
> View attachment 1020887



Want to sell it ?


----------



## OldSkoolStingrays (Aug 13, 2019)

Cristian sanchez said:


> Want to sell it ?



I have almost 600 in it. It is almost new condition. Tires look brand new. It is not for sale but give me you best offer. This is my third midget and this is one of cleanest I have ever seen in original condition.


----------



## Crazy Nick (Oct 21, 2022)

This is a long shot but do you still have this ?


----------

